# Casual Dress?????



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got the premium for a show I've been considered entering, and it says on it, 
"Casual Dress" 
right on the front of the premium!!!
Now what the heck does that mean? Like business casual? Or more like (colored) jeans and a nice blouse??
HUH???
Just when I thought I was getting this ring attire stuff figured out they throw me this!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That's a new one... is it UKC or AKC?

No matter what, I'd not be any more casual than "business casual'... personal preference for me, but I still want the whole picture to be 9one of professionalism and pride in my dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this is AKC, a cluster of 4 shows in Springfield, IL, and only the last show, on Monday, says Casual Dress.
Go figure.
How about a casual skirt with a fairly casual blouse? Does that sound appropriate??
Why are they changing the rules on me, sheeeesh




Pointgold said:


> That's a new one... is it UKC or AKC?
> 
> No matter what, I'd not be any more casual than "business casual'... personal preference for me, but I still want the whole picture to be 9one of professionalism and pride in my dog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> this is AKC, a cluster of 4 shows in Springfield, IL, and only the last show, on Monday, says Casual Dress.
> Go figure.
> How about a casual skirt with a fairly casual blouse? Does that sound appropriate??
> Why are they changing the rules on me, sheeeesh


 
That sounds perfect, Barb.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I read that premium as casual dress= casual dress (khakis/jeans/etc). They put casual dress for a reason  . I'll ask Oz's handler next weekend what she normally sees there.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Barb, let me know if you enter that show. I might go down for a day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that'd be AWESOME!
If I enter, it will be on Monday, October 19th.



Bogey's Mom said:


> Barb, let me know if you enter that show. I might go down for a day.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Eh - we might miss each other. I was thinking of maybe going on Friday. I need to buy some grooming stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

there's a better judge on Monday!! 



Bogey's Mom said:


> Eh - we might miss each other. I was thinking of maybe going on Friday. I need to buy some grooming stuff.


----------

